# şimdi bize çalıyor



## topnotes

Hi,

*Şimdi bize çalıyor ağzına sağlık*

Could somebody please translate this sentence to English. Many thanks.


----------



## Rallino

Hello topnotes, 
welcome to the forums.

Please provide some context.



Where did you hear this sentence?
If it's from a book, give us the title and the name of its author. 
Who said it? 
What are the previous and the next sentences?


----------



## topnotes

Hi,
The sentence should actually be "şimdi bize çaliyor ağzina sağlik".  İt was just a status on Facebook referring to the song Aldirma Gonul Aldirma. 
Hope this helps.
Many thanks


----------



## unemrahable

Hello topnotes.
It means that a singer sing a song for you or for your feeling.


----------



## topnotes

Thank you so much!


----------



## topnotes

Hi,
Sorry to be so fussy, but does it definitely mean a song for YOU or your feeling or could it mean for US and our feeling. Sorry again, but it's really important.
Thanks


----------



## Rallino

The way I understand it is that the person who said this sentence thought that that song perfectly described them and their lover. 
_Şimdi bize çalıyor_ means something like _Now the singer is singing for us. _or _This song is dedicated to us._

_Ağzına sağlık_ (health to your mouth) is just a way to thank the singer. So overall it can be translated as: _Now s/he is singing for us. God bless him/her._


----------



## topnotes

Thank you so much! İt means a lot to me.


----------

